# Foundationless - Treatment-free inspection



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## mischief (Jan 21, 2017)

Nice!!
Dont they produce such beautiful comb.
It didnt look like they had much un/capped honey in there though. Is this going to be a problem?


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

mischief said:


> Nice!!
> Dont they produce such beautiful comb.
> It didnt look like they had much un/capped honey in there though. Is this going to be a problem?


We have a strong flow that's just now starting. I had to do a little bit of emergency feeding over the prior week or so, however.


----------



## bgpeters (Feb 4, 2019)

PatBeek,

Thanks for the video. I believe I see hives built from plywood or some composite wood product. Clearly the adhesives etc that come with these don't appear to be bothering your bees at all. I've decided to give natural comb a go this year, using a V top on each frame. I hope mine turns out as nice as yours. Thanks.


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

bgpeters said:


> PatBeek,
> 
> Thanks for the video. I believe I see hives built from plywood or some composite wood product. Clearly the adhesives etc that come with these don't appear to be bothering your bees at all. I've decided to give natural comb a go this year, using a V top on each frame. I hope mine turns out as nice as yours. Thanks.


I use plywood nucs all the time and it doesn't seem to bother the bees. Here's a video I did on how I make foundationless out of wedge top frames. https://youtu.be/38SPvuWvVkc


----------



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Great video, RW. A very well-organized presentation of foundationless fundamentals. Thank you for posting.


----------

